# [SOLVED] Partition Table Issue



## chinthana (Aug 8, 2012)

One of my user have HP Probook 4540s Laptop with Windows 8. That PC unable to Boot. So I tried to run a "chkdsk / r". I entered to the C: as the source. but there wasn't the OS. Then I found the OS in E: Partition. What is the reason for this issue? :angel::angel::angel:Is issue on the partition table???:angel:


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Partition Table Issue*

Hi, probably should have posted this in the windows 8 forum, however as you are here now , I assume as you could not boot that you were using the RE (repair your computer) option, and running this from a cmd prompt. Is this the case?


----------



## chinthana (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: Partition Table Issue*

Sorry for posting this post on wrong place. 

Yes It is the case


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Partition Table Issue*

Hi, when you use the RE, (repair your computer) the virtual ram drive for diagnostics in vista, seven and eight the drive letter for the OS shown will not always be the same as would be in a normal windows boot (usually C This is by design. 

To establish what the RE has allocated as a drive letter the following cmd should be run from the x sources cmd prompt:-

bcdedit |find "osdevice" (exactly as shown).


----------



## chinthana (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: Partition Table Issue*

Thanks Boss :thumb::thumb:


----------



## alexstone (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Partition Table Issue*

I think that os was installed in e: drive. Maybe user had 2 os, first in c: drive and second in e: but them he removed first and broke second :ermm:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Partition Table Issue*

Moved to win 8 forum and alexstone thank you for the input though I believe you have misread the OP first post.


----------



## chinthana (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: Partition Table Issue*

How could I close this thread as solved ???


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Done, for the future there are thread tools near the top of the page hope it helps you later.


----------

